# Devils Lake Fishing Report 8/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake this past week has been excellent. Anglers 
continue to report good catches of fish in the 16-20 inch range with an 
occasional larger fish mixed in. Some of the better areas have been the 
Golden Highway, the Howard Farm area, Patience Point, Haley?s Hump, the trees 
around Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, the Pepsi building, Ft. Totten/Cactus 
Points, Concrete Bay, Stromme Addition, and Foughty?s Point. In these areas 
anglers are slip bobbering in the trees, trolling bottom bouncers with 
spinners, or trolling cranks such as reef runners, hornets, or jointed shad 
raps. Most anglers are working the outer edges of weedbeds or sunken rocky 
points. Pike and white bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in many 
of these areas. Perch fishing continues to be slow due to low numbers. This 
weekend is the annual Spirit Lake Walleye Classic and we wish fisherman the 
best of luck.


----------

